# To start IUI or try naturally after miscarriage



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello ladies

I was accepted for IUI on nhs after trying to conceive since nov 2010 with no BFP. We were 'unexplained'. 

I was due to start IUI in April, and then in march found out ii was pregnant! Couldn't believe it, it seemed like a miracle. Sadly, I had a missed miscarriage on Tuesday at 10 weeks + 5, I am coping but think it may hit me soon. I am so dreading getting back on the TTC road. I really struggled with the whole doing at the right time, taking every supplement known to man, 2ww and AF arriving and feeling like world had ended. I wasnt the same person. My question is, do I continue TTC naturally now that I know it is possible, or do I start up my IUI process again? I don't even know if I will still be entitled to it, but when I phoned my nurse and excitedly told her I was pregnant so wouldn't be needing IUI, she was very matter of fact and said try not to get too excited and if I miscarried to call her because she would only keep my case open for 7 weeks, which is now   I keep thinking what if it takes another 2 and a half years for a next BFP, I think I would go insane


----------



## Nutpot (Feb 6, 2010)

Tiggs, if I were you I would definitely do the IUI's if they are on the NHS!!!! Like you said it could take FOREVER to try again naturally so at least if you are given a chance and you don't have to pay for it then go for it!!!! You've got nothing to lose and if it doesn't work then at least you can try naturally again knowing that you CAN get pregnant.

I know exactly how you feel month after month after month. It took me over 2 years to conceive my son, he was a miracle too and i'm very lucky he stayed with me.
I have also suffered a miscarriage so I also know the heartbreak that it brings.

Good luck Tiggs     

Nutpot xxx


----------



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

Realy sorry for your loss :-(

Personally I would ring the clinic and let them know your situation, but ask if you can try natually for a couple of months and if nothing happens move on to IUI. The reason I say this is that I have read that you are more fertile for 3 months or so after a miscarriage. If you have a shot of a natual bfp I would give it ago. 

This is just my opinion though, you have to do what is best for you. But I don't think they can force you to rush into anything.


----------



## Ajbpepsi (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Tiggs,

So sorry for your loss. Its really tough.  I know what you are going through, exactly the same happened to Me about 4 weeks ago too. I got pregnant on my 3rd iui. We are also unexplained and also been trying for same amount of time as you.  I Didnt get pregnant naturally.  I would definitely keep the iui option open if I was you too. You can still try naturally even with iui, much greater chance when you do both a same time. I also heard that after a miscarriage you are more fertile too. As soon as I get my cycle back I want to try another iui straight away if I can, as well as try naturally around same time. The way I look at iui is that it is just boosting your chances, and that is a good thing, its true as Nutpot has said, you have nothing to lose. I also feel a bit more positive now that iui can work, even though i Miscarried...... Anyway you have to see how you feel.....then do what you feel is right for you......

Good luck! 

AJ xx


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello Tiggs81,

I am really sorry to hear of your loss. All of this is so hard!

I would definitely recommend taking the IUI on the nhs.

My consultant recommended IUI for me earlier this year, after I had my ovarian reserve test. I am in my 40's, low amh, low antral follicle count, but ok fsh.

After our first consultation at the clinic, I fell pregnant naturally! but it was found to be an ectopic.

Fortunately the pregnancy resolved itself naturally and I did not need surgery or drugs.

We had our second consultation last week, after i had a hycosy test to make sure my tubes and uterus are ok. they are fine.

My consultant was actually very encouraged by our natural pregnancy, and was even more confident about recommending us for IUI treatment.

With the IUI, you will be monitored and they will keep track of your follicle growth and will either trigger your ovulation or know when this happens naturally. So they will be able to time everything to give you the best chance.

Good luck and please let us know how you are.

yx


----------

